# Bridge Westell 6100 Modem



## 7horeau (Jul 3, 2007)

cinrod said:


> Hi Angelo,
> Just thought I would pop in here since I was online. Yes you can use the USB for the other computer. "splitting" the ethernet connection involves a switch or a hub. Your modem has routing capabilities utilizing both the ethernet and usb ports. If you decide to add another pc then of course you would need the switch or hub. I specify those particular devices since they DON"T do routing and you will have less headaches than hooking up a router which does do routing already being done by your modem.
> Hope that helps.
> Cindy


------------------------------------------------------
Hello everyone; :wave:
I also have the Westell 6100 dsl modem from Verizon. Sometimes packets come through from uninvited sources (69.22.167.214 n-layer most recent)
I have a d-link di-604 router I was intending to install so i could maybe turn some of these pirates away.
Is there a way to bridge straight thru from the dsl modem to the d-link di-604, bypassing the, ad loving, built in Verizon router??
What about discarding the Westell 6100 and using another off the shelf modem?? Thanks; thoreau.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's one set of instructions for bridging that modem: http://www.lava.net/support/Westell_6100_DSL_Modem_Installation_Guide

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## 7horeau (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank you;
The Lava link pretty well explains the bridging process in detail.
thoreau.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------



## 7horeau (Jul 3, 2007)

re: following the instructions from the LavaNet site.
http://www.lava.net/support/Westell_6100_DSL_Modem_Installation_Guide


I'm going to try to bridge the Westell 6100 modem (Verizon DSL) My greatest concern is that I may muddle the process (very likely, knowing me), what if I muddle it so bad that nothing works? How can I get back to where I started from? Will resetting the modem by turning off the power supply for about a minuter do it? Will I need to press the momentary switch on the back of the modem with a paper clip? Will I be lost in cyberspace forever? 
Worry worry witches brew (MacBeth)
Thanks thoreau.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You should be able to reset to factory defaults by pressing the reset switch for 15 seconds with power on.


----------



## 7horeau (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks Johnwill;
Its good to know that there is an escape pod nearby just in case.:smile:


----------

